# 

## Mateusz191

Witam,
Zastanawiam się nad instalacją FV 5kW za cene 6500 (z dofinansowania w mojej miejscowości). 

Celem będzie użycie energii elektrycznej do ogrzania domu 150m2 (ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu) + codzienne zapotrzebowanie na energię dla urządzeń elektrycznych. 
Plan jest taki żeby ogrzać bufor 1000l instalacją FV w ciągu dnia gdzie jest prawie zerowe użycie prądu. Natomiast w godzinach 16-24 przeznaczyć wszystko na urządzenia elektryczne.

1. Przy instalacji 5kW jaki będzie realny uzysk?
2. Ile mocy zużyje piec na ogrzanie 1000l wody do ogrzewania podłogowego i CWU? (wiadomo, że jak raz nagrzeje to następnego dnia będzie musiał tylko dogrzać do odpowiedniej temperatury).
3. Czy nadwyżka prądu i jej odbiór w godzinach wieczornych zaspokoi zapotrzebowanie dla 2-3 osób?
4. W jaki sposób wyliczyć zapotrzebowanie na prąd dla 3 osób na miesiąc?

Czy taki plan całej instalacji ma sens?

----------


## Juras44

Witam
Wg mnie te 5kw to dużo za mało na te 150m2.
U mnie w gminie też jest grant ,gdzie i ja będę zakładał pv ale 9,8kw plus bufor 1000l z grzałkami i jakieś mądre sterowanie tym.
Do tego bufora podłącze solary które mam od 6 lat i latem woda ciepła będzie prawie że za darmo.
Jedynie co to koszt samego bufora mnie nie pokoji.
Taki z dwiema wężownicami 1000l z ociepleniem potrafi kosztować 10tyszl i więcej.
Do tego jeszcze inne rzeczy trzeba doliczyć i kwota rośnie w oczach.
Parę dni temu pytałem o bufor firmy Noel 900l z montażem i pełną elektryką i wszystkim co potrzeba cena zwaliła mnie z nóg koszt około 20tyszl pod klucz.
Sam teraz nie wiem czy warto dawać 10tyszl za bufor któremu i tak po np 10latach będzie do wymiany.
Może nie warto tyle przepłacać i kupić spokojnie o połowę taniej.
Rozbieżność cenowa buforów jest ogromna.
Pozdr

----------


## anatema

Też mi chodzi po głowie wymiana ogrzewania na elektryczne. I jak w przypadku nowych domów można kombinować na wiele sposobów to jeśli ktoś już mieszka to nie jest tak hop bez np. gruntownych remontów czytaj inwestycji. Ja ogrzewam chałupę piecem na ekogroszek, instalacja grzejnikowa. Trudno w takiej konfiguracji przejść na prąd bez zmiany całościowej instalacji typu maty grzewcze na podczerwień, kable w podłodze (a jeśli kable to kwestia ocieplenia podłogi czy jest wystarczająca), panele grzewcze itp. Zastanawiam się czy są piece elektryczne które można zainstalować za tradycyjny piec węglowy czy tez taki na ekogroszek w instalacji grzejnikowej i jak to się przekłada na zużycie prądu (w tej chwili na sezon spalam 3 tony ekogroszku)

----------


## funky_koval

Wg. mojej wiedzy to jest aktualny koszt x 3,5. Z buforem i w taniej taryfie x1,5 lub x2.

----------


## cuuube

> Witam,
> Zastanawiam się nad instalacją FV 5kW za cene 6500 (z dofinansowania w mojej miejscowości). 
> 
> Celem będzie użycie energii elektrycznej do ogrzania domu 150m2 (ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu) + codzienne zapotrzebowanie na energię dla urządzeń elektrycznych. 
> Plan jest taki żeby ogrzać bufor 1000l instalacją FV w ciągu dnia gdzie jest prawie zerowe użycie prądu. Natomiast w godzinach 16-24 przeznaczyć wszystko na urządzenia elektryczne.
> 
> 1. Przy instalacji 5kW jaki będzie realny uzysk?
> 2. Ile mocy zużyje piec na ogrzanie 1000l wody do ogrzewania podłogowego i CWU? (wiadomo, że jak raz nagrzeje to następnego dnia będzie musiał tylko dogrzać do odpowiedniej temperatury).
> 3. Czy nadwyżka prądu i jej odbiór w godzinach wieczornych zaspokoi zapotrzebowanie dla 2-3 osób?
> ...


1.Przy instalacji 5kWp uzysk będzie na poziomie 5000 kWh +/-500 , jeśli idealnie na południe i bez ciebie to może nawet pod 6000.
2. To zależy jakie jest zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło.
3. Zimą nie ma nadwyżek produkcji. Grudzień nie wyrobi 100kWh , ale np czerwiec to produkcja z 700 nawet 800kWh przy 5akiej instalacji
4 zwykle na prąd bytowy wystarcza z 3 do 4 MWh rok , kwestia ile i jaki sprzęt jest na prąd. Jeśli cwu z prądu to plus to i plus ogrzewanie. Generalnie instalacja tej mocy wystarczy na bytowy i może cwu z grzałki.



Grzanie 1 do 1 kotłem elektrycznym nie jest ekonomiczne mimo niskiego kosztu zakupu takiego kotła.
Na ogrzewanie takiego domu średnio izolowanego pójdzie pewnie z 10 do 15 tyś kWh na sezon , razem z cwu. Pompą ciepła zrobisz to taniej , ale wydatki wyjściowe są wyższe...

----------


## cuuube

> Witam
> Wg mnie te 5kw to dużo za mało na te 150m2.
> U mnie w gminie też jest grant ,gdzie i ja będę zakładał pv ale 9,8kw plus bufor 1000l z grzałkami i jakieś mądre sterowanie tym.
> Do tego bufora podłącze solary które mam od 6 lat i latem woda ciepła będzie prawie że za darmo.
> Jedynie co to koszt samego bufora mnie nie pokoji.
> Taki z dwiema wężownicami 1000l z ociepleniem potrafi kosztować 10tyszl i więcej.
> Do tego jeszcze inne rzeczy trzeba doliczyć i kwota rośnie w oczach.
> Parę dni temu pytałem o bufor firmy Noel 900l z montażem i pełną elektryką i wszystkim co potrzeba cena zwaliła mnie z nóg koszt około 20tyszl pod klucz.
> Sam teraz nie wiem czy warto dawać 10tyszl za bufor któremu i tak po np 10latach będzie do wymiany.
> ...


Za 20 kawałków kupisz PC i grzejesz ze średnim COP3 czyli z 1kWh prądu robisz 3 kWh ciepła

----------


## cuuube

> Też mi chodzi po głowie wymiana ogrzewania na elektryczne. I jak w przypadku nowych domów można kombinować na wiele sposobów to jeśli ktoś już mieszka to nie jest tak hop bez np. gruntownych remontów czytaj inwestycji. Ja ogrzewam chałupę piecem na ekogroszek, instalacja grzejnikowa. Trudno w takiej konfiguracji przejść na prąd bez zmiany całościowej instalacji typu maty grzewcze na podczerwień, kable w podłodze (a jeśli kable to kwestia ocieplenia podłogi czy jest wystarczająca), panele grzewcze itp. Zastanawiam się czy są piece elektryczne które można zainstalować za tradycyjny piec węglowy czy tez taki na ekogroszek w instalacji grzejnikowej i jak to się przekłada na zużycie prądu (w tej chwili na sezon spalam 3 tony ekogroszku)


3 tony ekogroszku to licząc 8kWh z 1kg , wychodzi 24 000kWh na rok . Coś dużo. Albo piec ma słabą sprawność , albo to smieciuch , albo dom to durszlak.
PC dają też radę w instalacjach grzejnikowych , odpowiednie tematy w dziale z PC.

----------


## Kaizen

> Grzanie 1 do 1 kotłem elektrycznym nie jest ekonomiczne mimo niskiego kosztu zakupu takiego kotła.
> Na ogrzewanie takiego domu średnio izolowanego pójdzie pewnie z 10 do 15 tyś kWh na sezon , razem z cwu. Pompą ciepła zrobisz to taniej , ale wydatki wyjściowe są wyższe...


15000kWh*0,21zł/kWh=3150zł
Montująć PC zaoszczędzisz jakieś 2000zł - 350zł za przegląd =1650zł rocznie.
Czyli kilkanaście lat czas zwrotu PC - jak się nie zepsuje.

----------


## cuuube

> 15000kWh*0,21zł/kWh=3150zł
> Montująć PC zaoszczędzisz jakieś 2000zł - 350zł za przegląd =1650zł rocznie.
> Czyli kilkanaście lat czas zwrotu PC - jak się nie zepsuje.


Jeśli liczysz , że prąd w przyszłym roku po tyle będzie to gratuluję optymizmu.
Jak poczytasz to zobaczysz ile ludziom pompy wytrzymują.

Kolejna sprawa bufor 1000L ( jak tutaj piszą) to koszt nawet 20 tyś (nawet gdyby kosztował 10 tyś) , plus kociołek 2-3 tyś i grzanie 1:1 vs PC za 20 tyś i grzanie 1:3

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeśli liczysz , że prąd w przyszłym roku po tyle będzie to gratuluję optymizmu.


Tak pokazują dane historyczne. G11 praktycznie się nie zmienia (tyle co inflacja, albo i mniej).

http://cena-pradu.pl/tabela.html

 A tania strefa w G12as jest rozporządzeniem uzależniona od G11. I operatorzy nie podskoczą. Dlatego chowają tę taryfę i trzeba wiedzieć, że można ją chcieć.




> Jak poczytasz to zobaczysz ile ludziom pompy wytrzymują.


Częściej czytam, jak się psują.




> Kolejna sprawa bufor 1000L ( jak tutaj piszą) to koszt nawet 20 tyś (nawet gdyby kosztował 10 tyś) , plus kociołek 2-3 tyś i grzanie 1:1 vs PC za 20 tyś i grzanie 1:3


Czyli przy PC odradzasz bufor i zalecasz znaczną część przy kaloryferach grzać nie po 21gr/kWh/3 tylko po 60gr/kWh?

Bufor z nierdzewki używany (wieczny) wiodących producentów kupisz za 2K zł. Może trochę taniej, może trochę drożej. Niewiele drożej wychodzi nowy emaliowany. Grubo przesadzasz.

----------


## cuuube

Do G12AS nie przypniesz PV.


Dane co do cen zaczną  się zmieniać  po wyborach jesiennych . Albo miłościwie panujący popuszczą cugle , bo już nie będą mieli parcia na wygraną , albo nowi będą musieli połknąć tę żabę , która obecnie powoli jest gotowana.

Bufor do PC może być znacznie mniejszy inie kosztuje wtedy 20 tyś jak tutaj piszą forumowicze , że tyle kosztuje 1000L.

I częściej czytam , że ludzie montują PC by grzać 1:3 , niż kocioł elektryczny by grzać 1:1.

----------


## anatema

> 3 tony ekogroszku to licząc 8kWh z 1kg , wychodzi 24 000kWh na rok . Coś dużo. Albo piec ma słabą sprawność , albo to smieciuch , albo dom to durszlak.
> PC dają też radę w instalacjach grzejnikowych , odpowiednie tematy w dziale z PC.


No wiesz, nie napisałem jaką powierzchnię grzeje a ty od razu wysuwasz wnioski. :sad: 
Ogrzewam ok. 180 m2 plus w największe mrozy część gospodarczą budynku czyli dodatkowe ok 60 m2.
Co do pomp ciepła to wątków są setki ale szczerze mówiąc jeszcze nie trafiłem na sensowne przykłady instalacji dla grzejników tradycyjnych, wszędzie sugerowane są instalacje niskotemperaturowe - podłogowe.

----------


## cuuube

> No wiesz, nie napisałem jaką powierzchnię grzeje a ty od razu wysuwasz wnioski.
> Ogrzewam ok. 180 m2 plus w największe mrozy część gospodarczą budynku czyli dodatkowe ok 60 m2.
> Co do pomp ciepła to wątków są setki ale szczerze mówiąc jeszcze nie trafiłem na sensowne przykłady instalacji dla grzejników tradycyjnych, wszędzie sugerowane są instalacje niskotemperaturowe - podłogowe.


Przepraszam, zasugerowałem się powierzchnią domu Juras44 , ale to chyba i tak duże zapotrzebowanie...
Poszukaj wątku karoka - o takim jednym co wyszedł z szafy , ma grzejniki . Przeszedł z węgla na PC , mimo iż sprzedaje kotły. Mamy XXI wiek i da się wyżyć bez ognia pod strzechą . Ja już też kombinuję jak przejść na Pc mimo , że kocioł peletowy ma się dobrze. Grzeje nim 8 lat i chyba nie wytrzymam do końca jego żywota , by go nie wymienić na coś bardziej bezobsługowego.

----------


## mitch

> Czyli kilkanaście lat czas zwrotu PC - jak się nie zepsuje.


Ja nadal nie rozumiem. Dlaczego PC musi się zwracać? Dlaczego to jest jej jedyne zadanie? Do tej pory byłem przeświadczony, że głównym zadaniem mojej PC jest ogrzanie mojego domu oraz zapewnienie CWU. A tu proszę, okazuje się, że jeśli nie zwróci się, to cały misterny plan ogrzewania domu za pomocą PC idzie w cholerę i zimą zamarznę na śmierć  :big lol:  Dlaczego piec na gaz nie musi się zwracać? Dlaczego piec na ekogroszek nie musi się zwracać? Naprawdę, jesteśmy bardzo dziwnym narodem. Nikt na świecie nie buduje domu, żeby mu się zwracał, tylko w Polsce. WTF?

 Jakiś czas temu z moją ładniejszą połówką rozmawiałem właśnie o żywotności PC, że prędzej czy później trzeba będzie naprawiać/kupić nowe żródło ciepła. I co usłyszałem? Że nawet jak się nie uda naprawić, to i tak kupimy PC. Bo gaz drogi i przy instalacji i eksploatacji, a jeśli chodzi o ekogroszek, to nie po to pracujemy, żeby jeszcze w domu za górnika robić.

A teraz tak trochę bardziej w temacie: posiadając zarówno piec elektryczny jak i PC możemy dzięki PV ograniczyć wydatki na utrzymanie domu w odróżnieniu od gazu czy ekogroszku.

----------


## anatema

Termin "zwrot" to skrót, chodzi o sens ekonomiczny inwestycji, ewentualnie zwrot w stosunku do poniesionych nakładów inwestycyjnych w porównaniu do alternatywnego sposobu grzania. To jest racjonalne zachowania które cechuje homo sapiens. Im dokładniejsza, bardziej trafiona analiza tym większa świadomość wyboru.

----------


## marcinbbb

Nie oszukujmy się pompa ciepła to znaczny koszt od 15-30k PLN począwszy od LG Therma V aż do Panasonica T-cap. O ile nie widzę sensu ekonomicznego w kupowaniu Panasonica, To LG też robi robotę ale 15k to też sporo bo w tej cenie można czasami 2 monobloki kupić.
Ale aby patrzeć od razu czy się zwróci czy też nie padnie sprężarka i 5k trzeba wywalić co innego może się popsuć elektronika... a grzać trzeba.

----------


## mitch

To musi być ciekawe. Budować nowoczesny dom, może nawet dokładając namiastkę "inteligentnego domu" w postaci automatyki i w tym samym czasie racjonalnie rozważać sens ekonomiczny grzania węglem (a niech będzie, nowoczesnym piecem, z podajnikiem). Nie widzę tu ani racjonalności ani świadomości. Widzę za to nawiązanie do CCC. Bodajże wczoraj UE nam boleśnie uświadomiła, że trzeba batem wymusić pewne zachowania.

Żeby była jasność - nie widzę racjonalności w wybieraniu węgla i zakładaniu PV. To jest zwyczajnie czysta głupota. I nie ma co tu mieszać świadomości czy racjonalności, homo sapiens jako gatunek dąży do samozagłady. Wystarczyło ostatnie dni zimna, aby zrozumieć (a raczej poczuć), dlaczego węgiel w nowych domach powinien być zabroniony.

----------


## anatema

Rozbawiłeś mnie w ostatnim zdaniu  :smile: 
Najlepiej to nie mieć co włożyć do garnka, grzać pompą ciepła i umrzeć z głodu.

----------


## cuuube

> Rozbawiłeś mnie w ostatnim zdaniu 
> Najlepiej to nie mieć co włożyć do garnka, grzać pompą ciepła i umrzeć z głodu.


Jeżeli ktoś decyduje się na budowę domu  nieważne czy za gotówkę czy kredyt , to widocznie ma kasę na to by coś włożyć do garnka . Jeśli nie ma kasy , albo ma tylko na budowę , a mimo wszystko decyduje się na to, jest po prostu idiotą .

----------


## anatema

Jeśli dom kosztuje go 100 tys. to może być go stać na wydatki na ekożarcie z ekoferm, ale jeśli trzeba dołożyć na nowoczesne super ekologiczne ogrzewanie to musi rozważyć czy woli to co ma, czy jakoś pociągnie na najtańszym pieczywie z gumy i margarynie z mortadelą.
Sprowadzamy dyskusję do akademickich dywagacji.

----------


## mitch

> Rozbawiłeś mnie w ostatnim zdaniu 
> Najlepiej to nie mieć co włożyć do garnka, grzać pompą ciepła i umrzeć z głodu.


Rozbawiłeś mnie swoim nieogarnięciem, naiwnością i prostolinijnym myśleniem. cuuube już odpowiedział i jestem tego samego zdania - jeśli ktoś decyduje się na budowę domu, nie mając co włożyć do garnka, jest idiotą. Taka osoba nie powinna brać się za budowę domu.

Ps. Ponieważ mam wrażenie, że nie zauważyłbyś, jakby ironia przechodząc kopnęła cię w zadek, drobne wyjaśnienie: nie twierdzę, że PC to jedyna słuszna opcja ogrzewania.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Jeśli dom kosztuje go 100 tys.


Podejrzewam o to tylko jeden dom 35m2 z poddaszem nieużytkowym budowany systemem gospodarczym. Chyba nie miałeś jeszcze okazji budować domu  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja nadal nie rozumiem. Dlaczego PC musi się zwracać? Dlaczego to jest jej jedyne zadanie?


To jest jej jedyna zaleta nad kotlem elektrycznym. W czym PC jest lepsza od kotła elektrycznego? Jedyne co może zaoferować, to że z czasem się zwróci w porównaniu z 10x albo i więcej tańszym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeśli nie ma kasy , albo ma tylko na budowę , a mimo wszystko decyduje się na to, jest po prostu idiotą .


Lepiej być idiotą z dachem nad głową, niż bezdomnym geniuszem czy też siedzieć pod dachem rodziców. A jeszcze większym idiotą trzeba być (wiem, bo długo sam byłem) żeby wydawać pieniądze na najem mieszkania czy domu zamiast płacić ratę kredytu.
Idiotyczne to mamy państwo, które zabrania taniego w instalacji i używania grzania prądem wymuszając dodatkowo np. palenie w kominku czy inne zbędne wydatki podnoszące koszt inwestycji.

----------


## mitch

> To jest jej jedyna zaleta nad kotlem elektrycznym. W czym PC jest lepsza od kotła elektrycznego? Jedyne co może zaoferować, to że z czasem się zwróci w porównaniu z 10x albo i więcej tańszym rozwiązaniem.


Następny dom, jeśli będzie, będzie miał na tyle małe zapotrzebowanie, że prawdopodobnie będzie kociol elektryczny. Ale do aktualnego nie widzę sensu. W tle jest PV, bilansowanie, opusty i pasywne chłodzenie. Ten ostatni argument zniknie jeśli zainstaluję klimatyzację.




> Lepiej być idiotą z dachem nad głową, niż  bezdomnym geniuszem czy też siedzieć pod dachem rodziców. A jeszcze  większym idiotą trzeba być (wiem, bo długo sam byłem) żeby wydawać  pieniądze na najem mieszkania czy domu zamiast płacić ratę kredytu.
> Idiotyczne to mamy państwo, które zabrania taniego w instalacji i  używania grzania prądem wymuszając dodatkowo np. palenie w kominku czy  inne zbędne wydatki podnoszące koszt inwestycji.


I tu wracamy do podstaw. Jeśli stać cię na budowę domu, to stać cię na zainstalowanie normalnego źródła ogrzewania.
A kominek to raczej do rekreacji, niźli ogrzewania. Owca cała i wilk syty  :wink:

----------


## anatema

> Rozbawiłeś mnie swoim nieogarnięciem (...)
>  że nie zauważyłbyś, jakby ironia przechodząc kopnęła cię w zadek,


Dla mnie używanie argumentów ad personam nie służy jakiejkolwiek dyskusji, czy to bardziej skonkretyzowanej czy luźniejszej akademickich dywagacji na temat przesłanek w dokonywaniu wyborów konkretnych źródeł ogrzewania.
W każdym razie nie życzę sobie.

----------


## mitch

> Dla mnie używanie argumentów ad personam nie służy jakiejkolwiek dyskusji, czy to bardziej skonkretyzowanej czy luźniejszej akademickich dywagacji na temat przesłanek w dokonywaniu wyborów konkretnych źródeł ogrzewania.
> W każdym razie nie życzę sobie.


Postaraj się stanąć na wysokości zadania i z równie dużym zapałem jaki masz do tworzenia kwiecistej mowy daj jakiś *sensowny* argument.
Póki co, twój udział w dyskusji sprowadził się do naiwnych argumentów i bełkotu nic jnie wnoszącego do dyskusji.

----------


## cuuube

> Lepiej być idiotą z dachem nad głową, niż bezdomnym geniuszem czy też siedzieć pod dachem rodziców. A jeszcze większym idiotą trzeba być (wiem, bo długo sam byłem) żeby wydawać pieniądze na najem mieszkania czy domu zamiast płacić ratę kredytu.
> Idiotyczne to mamy państwo, które zabrania taniego w instalacji i używania grzania prądem wymuszając dodatkowo np. palenie w kominku czy inne zbędne wydatki podnoszące koszt inwestycji.


idiota pozostanie idiotą , geniusz nie będzie miał problemu z zarobieniem pieniędzy na dom czy mieszkanie . Co do mieszkania u rodziców to hmmm ? wolałbym mieszkać u rodziców i wziąć sie do roboty by zarobić na zachcianki , niż nie mieć co włożyć do gara . 

Z resztą wypowiedzi się zgodzę  (jak raz) wynajem to totalna porażka !  Dotowanie przez pańswtwo wymiany smieciucha na inny dymiący tyle,że V klasy , to też porażka . To samo się tyczy grzania prądem o czym piszesz ,może nie tyle zabrania co robi wiele by się nie opłacało  , ale to ma swój ukryty cel - w kieszeni ZE kasa musi się zgadzać ,a dla UE takie taryfy jak G12AS ładnie wyglądają na papierze . No przecież mamy taryfę antysmogową  :big lol:  . Gdyby było można ją połączyć z PV i nie byłoby tych durnych warunków o zużyciu to byłaby popularna , ale niestety nie jest i nie będzie .

----------


## cuuube

> I tu wracamy do podstaw. Jeśli stać cię na budowę domu, to stać cię na zainstalowanie normalnego źródła ogrzewania.
> A kominek to raczej do rekreacji, niźli ogrzewania. Owca cała i wilk syty


dla wielu , normalne zródło ogrzewania to kocioł na ekogroszek i kominek - niestety . 
Pózniej mamy co mamy

i to przy temperaturze +5

----------


## anatema

> Postaraj się stanąć na wysokości zadania i z równie dużym zapałem jaki masz do tworzenia kwiecistej mowy daj jakiś *sensowny* argument.
> Póki co, twój udział w dyskusji sprowadził się do naiwnych argumentów i bełkotu nic jnie wnoszącego do dyskusji.


Cały czas brniesz w uwagi ad personam. Rozumiem, że inaczej nie potrafisz rozmawiać. Ja podziękuje takiej forumowej wymianie poglądów.
Argument za czym? Za tym, że ludzie dokonując wyborów m.in. dotyczących sposobów ogrzewania, kierują się rachunkiem ekonomicznym. Oczywista oczywistość, cytując klasyka.
Ośmieszaniem się jest poddawanie tego w wątpliwość.

....
Wracając do pompy ciepła, rozważając jej instalacje czytam, rozmawiam z różnymi ludźmi i okazuje się, że niestety tak różowo nie jest; znajomy brata założył, po 2 latach miał awarię, przyjechał serwis i orzekł, że gwarancje nie obejmuje z jakiś powodów (?) tej usterki i trzeba wymienić całą pompę! Taka historia, pewnie statystycznie zdarza się bardzo rzadko ale mimo wszystko zapala się lampka ostrzegawcza i gdybym się miał decydować to z pewnością skontatkował bym się z kilkoma serwisami żeby dowiedzieć się jak wygląda praktyka usterek/kosztów itd.

----------


## mitch

> Argument za czym? Za tym, że ludzie dokonując wyborów m.in. dotyczących sposobów ogrzewania, kierują się rachunkiem ekonomicznym. Oczywista oczywistość, cytując klasyka.
> Ośmieszaniem się jest poddawanie tego w wątpliwość.


Ośmieszasz się, argumentując, że ktoś ma wybór między jedzeniem a PC. Jeśli przy budowie domu 12 kpln różnicy stanowi o czyimś być, albo nie być (w sensie śmierci głodowej rodziny), to musi być być: a) bardzo, ale to bardzo nieogarniętą osobą b) bardzo nieodpowiedzialną osobą. Jest też trzecia opcja juz wcześniej wymieniana. A te 12 kpln to jeszcze zanim wszedł program czyste powietrze, gdzie dla zarabiających ponad 1600 zl miesięcznie jest dofinansowanie 30% z limitem 30 kpln. Czyli kupując PC za 30 kpln dostajesz zwrot 9 kpln, czyli rachunek za PC wynosi 21 kpln. Przy czym koszty eksploatacyjne PC możesz niwelować PV, a węgiel jedyne co generuje, to koszty - w tym zdrowotne. O czym więc my tu rozmawiamy? O zatruwaniu sąsiadów najtańszym źródłem ciepła?  :smile:  Filtr w rekuperatorze w zimie w tym roku wymieniałem co 5 tygodni. Za każdym razem był czarny, podczas gdy w okresie letnim przez 6 miesięcy robi się zaledwie szary. A żyję w dość fajnym otoczeniu, gdzie w bezpośrdenim otoczeniu sąsiedzi mają gaz/olej, tylko kilka domów dalej kilka osób ma ekogroszek. Nawet nie próbuję sobie wyobrazić, co się dzieje, gdy wszyscy dookoła palą węglem.




> Wracając do pompy ciepła, rozważając jej instalacje czytam, rozmawiam z różnymi ludźmi i okazuje się, że niestety tak różowo nie jest; znajomy brata założył, po 2 latach miał awarię, przyjechał serwis i orzekł, że gwarancje nie obejmuje z jakiś powodów (?) tej usterki i trzeba wymienić całą pompę! Taka historia, pewnie statystycznie zdarza się bardzo rzadko ale mimo wszystko zapala się lampka ostrzegawcza i gdybym się miał decydować to z pewnością skontatkował bym się z kilkoma serwisami żeby dowiedzieć się jak wygląda praktyka usterek/kosztów itd.


Wiesz, nawet ciężko mi cokolwiek odpisać na to. Może tylko to: unikaj Mercedesa, Audi i VW. Przy okazji, czy ta PC się spaliła w całości? I jednostka wewnętrzna i zewnętrzna? To ciekawe, bo zazwyczaj cokolwiek da się uratować... No przyznaję, bardzo ciekawy przypadek - radzę kontakt z rzecznikiem praw konsumenta.

To jest argument z serii, o której słyszałem ponad 6 lat temu, jak zakładałem PC. Powinienem zamarznąć pierwszej zimy, PC nie powinna wytrzymać 1 roku, etc. A potem ci sami ludzie mnie odwiedzali z pytaniami. Dwóch sąsiadów z drugiego końca wsi kupiło PC. To, że wypadki się zdarzają, to jest normalne. Nie znam współczesnego produktu, który się nie psuje. Problem zaczyna się, gdy na podstawie jednego przypadku generalizuje się, że trzeba uważać na dany produkt. No litości.

Btw. PC nie jest panaceum na wszystko. Jak ktoś zbuduje dobry dom, to może się grzać choćby prądem z COP1. Różnica między PC i kablami, a węglem czy gazem jest oczywista - możemy minimalizować koszt utrzymania domu. Ja płacę 3400 rocznie za prąd, ogrzewanie i CWU. I uważam, że płacę za dużo. Dziś mam pracę, jutro nie. Dlatego dom o niskich kosztach jest ważny i dlatego zakładam PV. Budowanie w dzisiejszych czasach domu, który z założenia musi być i będzie drogi w eksploatacji jest... hmmm... co najmniej dziwne. Jak ja budowałem, 20 cm styropianu grafitowego było jakąś fanaberią inwestora. Teraz to normalne. I co? Dasz 20 cm styro i źródło ciepła, które nie dość, że truje (węgiel/gaz/olej), to na dokładkę nie ma możliwości redukcji kosztów. Gdzie sens, gdzie logika? Boisz się PC? Daj 30 cm styro, wrzuć kable w podłogę, PV na dachu i masz bezobsługowe, tanie i praktycznie wieczne żródło ciepła. I tyle.

----------


## Kaizen

> idiota pozostanie idiotą , geniusz nie będzie miał problemu z zarobieniem pieniędzy na dom czy mieszkanie .


Nie uważasz Rembrandta za geniusza? Charles Goodyear też był idiotą, bo zmarł w nędzy?

Wspólczuję, jak nie wierzysz, że człowiek może się rozwijać.

----------


## anatema

> Ośmieszasz się, argumentując, że ktoś ma wybór między jedzeniem a PC.


To była ironia - sprowadzenie dywagacji ekonomia vs ekologia do absurdu, żeby pokazać do czego prowadzi bezwzględne absolutyzowanie ekologii ponad ekonomię.




> Jeśli przy budowie domu 12 kpln różnicy stanowi o czyimś być, albo nie być (w sensie śmierci głodowej rodziny), to musi być być: a) bardzo, ale to bardzo nieogarniętą osobą b) bardzo nieodpowiedzialną osobą. Jest też trzecia opcja juz wcześniej wymieniana. A te 12 kpln to jeszcze zanim wszedł program czyste powietrze, gdzie dla zarabiających ponad 1600 zl miesięcznie jest dofinansowanie 30% z limitem 30 kpln. Czyli kupując PC za 30 kpln dostajesz zwrot 9 kpln, czyli rachunek za PC wynosi 21 kpln. Przy czym koszty eksploatacyjne PC możesz niwelować PV, a węgiel jedyne co generuje, to koszty - w tym zdrowotne. O czym więc my tu rozmawiamy? O zatruwaniu sąsiadów najtańszym źródłem ciepła?  Filtr w rekuperatorze w zimie w tym roku wymieniałem co 5 tygodni. Za każdym razem był czarny, podczas gdy w okresie letnim przez 6 miesięcy robi się zaledwie szary. A żyję w dość fajnym otoczeniu, gdzie w bezpośrdenim otoczeniu sąsiedzi mają gaz/olej, tylko kilka domów dalej kilka osób ma ekogroszek. Nawet nie próbuję sobie wyobrazić, co się dzieje, gdy wszyscy dookoła palą węglem.


Nigdzie nie napisałem, że jestem zwolennikiem kopciuchów, nie znajdziesz takiej mojej wypowiedzi. Jestem bardzo za ekologicznymi rozwiązaniami i bardzo im kibicuje. 




> Wiesz, nawet ciężko mi cokolwiek odpisać na to. Może tylko to: unikaj Mercedesa, Audi i VW. Przy okazji, czy ta PC się spaliła w całości? I jednostka wewnętrzna i zewnętrzna? To ciekawe, bo zazwyczaj cokolwiek da się uratować... No przyznaję, bardzo ciekawy przypadek - radzę kontakt z rzecznikiem praw konsumenta.
> 
> To jest argument z serii, o której słyszałem ponad 6 lat temu, jak zakładałem PC. Powinienem zamarznąć pierwszej zimy, PC nie powinna wytrzymać 1 roku, etc. A potem ci sami ludzie mnie odwiedzali z pytaniami. Dwóch sąsiadów z drugiego końca wsi kupiło PC. To, że wypadki się zdarzają, to jest normalne. Nie znam współczesnego produktu, który się nie psuje. Problem zaczyna się, gdy na podstawie jednego przypadku generalizuje się, że trzeba uważać na dany produkt. No litości.
> 
> Btw. PC nie jest panaceum na wszystko. Jak ktoś zbuduje dobry dom, to może się grzać choćby prądem z COP1. Różnica między PC i kablami, a węglem czy gazem jest oczywista - możemy minimalizować koszt utrzymania domu. Ja płacę 3400 rocznie za prąd, ogrzewanie i CWU. I uważam, że płacę za dużo. Dziś mam pracę, jutro nie. Dlatego dom o niskich kosztach jest ważny i dlatego zakładam PV. Budowanie w dzisiejszych czasach domu, który z założenia musi być i będzie drogi w eksploatacji jest... hmmm... co najmniej dziwne. Jak ja budowałem, 20 cm styropianu grafitowego było jakąś fanaberią inwestora. Teraz to normalne. I co? Dasz 20 cm styro i źródło ciepła, które nie dość, że truje (węgiel/gaz/olej), to na dokładkę nie ma możliwości redukcji kosztów. Gdzie sens, gdzie logika? Boisz się PC? Daj 30 cm styro, wrzuć kable w podłogę, PV na dachu i masz bezobsługowe, tanie i praktycznie wieczne żródło ciepła. I tyle.


Nie generalizuje ale sam przypadek jest autentyczny i dość przykry dla właściciela. Pytanie czy usterka/awaria pompy ciepła jest równie "tania" w naprawie co pieca na gaz, prąd czy innego bo sam koszt wymiany jest pewnie kilkukrotnie wyższy. Mam dwóch znajomych, którzy kupili te same modele pieców gazowych znanej firmy na V w tym samym czasie, użytkowane na tym samym terenie (ten sam typ gazu). U jednego od kilkunastu lat praktycznie zero usterek, u drugiego kilkanaście usterek (chyba miał statystycznego pecha), z tym, że koszt naprawy nie przekroczył nigdy 700 zł.

----------


## Juras44

Panowie za dużo przekrzykiwania się o itd.
Szkoda że większość wpisów to nie na temat.
Sam drapie się po łysej głowie i powiedziałem sobie że w tym roku napewno nie bedę palił śmieciuchem że to koniec.
Zmiana na początku miała być na kociołek elektryczny plus cwu 300l.
Później pojawił się temat PC monoblok ale koszty i brak podlogowki  trochę mnie zniechęcił.
Pomimo że odwiedziłem znajomego który w grancie tanio zakupił PC i do tego ma PV 5kw plus solary oraz nieużywany kociołek na gaz i w salonie kominek.
I co najważniejsze kiedy byłem u niego to chodziła PC oraz paliło się w kominku i jak sam wspomniał dogrzewa się tym kominkiem.
Dodatkowo dokupywał większe potrójne kaloryfery gdyż wcześniej miał jedno lub dwupanelowe i w taki sposób w domu było mu zimno.
I w ten właśnie sposób oraz obowiązkowe przeglądy pc porzuciłem ten wątek.
W rachubę wchodził sam bufor 1000l z dwiema wężownicami i cwu grzałki , sterowanie itd.
Ale znowu koszt takiego bufora z robocizną pod klucz prawie 20tyszł.
Dodatkowo latem dwoma solarami musiałbym ogrzewać masę wody w buforze no chyba że gdzieś wyżej bym je podłączył. Po drugie w takiej koncepcji bufor szybciej będzie się rozładowywał , ciepła woda w krajach , kompanie itd.
Dla tego w trzecie rozwiązanie jakie planuję zrealizować to zakupić sam bufor 1000l bez wężownic koszt około 3600zł do tego dwie grzałki po 7,5kw plus sterowanie w taniej taryfie.Do bufora dokupic nowy cwu 300l z jedną lub dwiema wężownicami i podłączyć do niego solary plus grzałkę na zimę.Cena takiego cwu około 2000zl.
Mam swój 300l ale już leci mu 6rok i szkoda będzie jak za 2 może 3lata biedak Bóg zacznie przeciekać i od nowa robocizna.
Dodam że do tego wszystkiego będę zakładał pv 9,8kw ale to przyszły rok.Gmina ma już znaczne obsuwy przedłużają terminy na składanie wniosków.Jestem w programie granatowym i dofinansowanie max 25tyszl.
Także rozważam te trzecie rozwiązanie bufor 1000l plus cwu 300l do tego grzałki i sterowanie.Mam taryfę 12gw i później  pv 9,8kw.
W domu tylko grzejniki i wszytko na prąd.
O gazie ziemnym mogę tylko pomarzyć.
A jeszcze wcześniej miałem wycenę montażu LPG z butli pod ziemią z racji małej działki koszty samej instalacji to kosmos.Takze gaz LPG odpadł jako pierwszy.
Tak to mniej więcej wygląda u mnie.
Latem chce wyremontować kotłownię i wsadzić tam bufor plus cwu dodatkowo muszę zrobić audyt energetyczny aby można było liczyć na dotację.Jak na razie to gmina jeszcze nie wyznaczyła odpowiednich audytorów do przeprowadzenia audytu dla osób które są w programie.
Trochę ta opieszałość gminy mnie denerwuje i spowalnia pracę ale z drugiej strony więcej czasu na przemyślenia.
Nie mniej w tym roku nie będę już palił śmieciuchem koniec z tym.
Pozdr

----------


## strusp

ad1 ok 5000kWh 
Ad2 jakie dasz grzałki ,tyle wezmą. Im, większe, tym szybciej grzeją
Ad 3 Wieczorem słońce nie świeci -z wyjątkiem lata
Ad 4 popytaj się znajomych, ile używają energii elektrycznej.  Pewnie ok 3000kwh rocznie.
By Ci coś uświadomić. Taki dom jak Twój będzie rocznie brać na ogrzewanie z 3x tyle, ile da ta fotowoltaika -co nie znaczy, że nie opłaci się za taką cenę jej brać.
Do tego nie wiadomo, jak długo fotowoltaika będzie rozliczna na opusty więc nie wiadomo jak ten pomysł się będzie sprawdzał.
Możesz zrobić większy bufor i grzać prądem tylko w drugiej taryfie.
Jak podłączysz grzałki odpowiednio, to będą zasilały bufor od góry. Jak zrobisz odpowiednią wężownicę+zawór termostatyczny, to będziesz miał ciepła wodę naprawdę długo.
Gotowce zawsze są drogie. A takiego jaki powinieneś chcieć to nie kupisz. Możesz przecież zaprojektować skrojony pod twoje potrzeby i zrobić dany bufor sam/zlecić pewne prace przy nim.( wątek: jak "to" się robi- czyli bufor ciepła).

----------


## Juras44

Witam
Chcesz powiedzieć że na samo ogrzewanie pójdzie mi 3razy tyle ile da 9.8kw fotowotanika.
Coś nie tak chyba z tymi przeliczeniami.
Aktualnie prądu za cały rok wychodzi mi ponizej  3000kwh
Na ogrzewanie niech pójdzie nawet 10000kwh.
Mam znajomego któremu od grudnia do 1kwietnia na grzałkach poszło 4000kwh. Dom 100m2 za samo grzanie wody w buforze.
No to myślę że te 10tyskwh jak najbardziej jest do zrealizowania.
Od tego roku mam taryfę 12gw i aktualnie miesięcznie zaoszczędzam nie dużo ale od 40-60zł.
Jeśli chodzi o bufor jego budowę itd to nie dla mnie.
Nie mam na to czasu ani głowy.
Dodatkowo mała kotłownia i tak ledwo co zmieszczę to co zaplanowałem.
Muszę tylko przemyśleć w jaki sposób zamontować grzałki wstępnie do bufora planuję założyć po 2x6kw i do cwu 1szt 3kw.
Solary podłączyć pod wężownice i tyle.
Innego źródła zasilania nie będę miał.
No może podgrzewacz na siłę tak dodatkowo.
Także tak wstępnie planuję to zrobić.

----------


## strusp

Juras44, zważ że pisałem do  Mateusz191

----------


## J&D

> Jeśli chodzi o bufor jego budowę itd to nie dla mnie.
> Nie mam na to czasu ani głowy.
> Dodatkowo mała kotłownia i tak ledwo co zmieszczę to co zaplanowałem.
> Muszę tylko przemyśleć w jaki sposób zamontować grzałki wstępnie do bufora planuję założyć po 2x6kw i do cwu 1szt 3kw.
> Solary podłączyć pod wężownice i tyle.
> Innego źródła zasilania nie będę miał.
> No może podgrzewacz na siłę tak dodatkowo.
> Także tak wstępnie planuję to zrobić.


Budowa buforu to nic trudnego, trzeba kupić gotowy baniak, zespół grzewczy (3x4kW)na flanszy, sterownik na siłę (20A na fazę) i tyle.
Resztę masz już w swojej kotłowni. To samo z baniakiem na CWU. 
Jeżeli nie umiesz tego poskładać do kupy, to zwykły hydraulik ci to poskręca za kilka stuwek.
Mnie moja kotłownia kosztowała śmieszną kasę (ok. 5 tyś CO i CWU) w porównaniu do tych ofert co miałem lub co ty opisujesz. 
Też myślę nad małym PV, teraz używam w G12 w I taryfie 2350 kWh i szacunkowo w okienku dziennym II taryfy ok.3200 kWh. 
Tylko czy ma to sens przy takich zużyciach?

----------


## cuuube

> ... 
> Tylko czy ma to sens przy takich zużyciach?


 im mniejsze zużucie i instalacja,  tym drożej wychodzi za kWp . Z tauronem g12 to murowane kłopoty ...poczytaj 
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7809355

----------


## BezRachunkow

Ciekawy temat. Chcę sprowadzić się na wieś w rodzinne strony i chciałbym ogrzewać mój dom za pomocą Bufor 1000L ale nie wiem co tam podłączyć piec na węgiel?
Założyłem sobie, że założę PV 9,9kWp TO NA PEWNO i myślę co dalej???
Bufor i grzałki do tego piec na wyngiel i solar ?, czy bufor pompa ciepła, solar kominek? ogrzewanie podłogowe.
Do tej pory co roku trzeba wydać 5000zł na ogrzanie domu. Chciałbym zejść niżej i czytam. 

Tak jak pisałem na pewno będę miał 9,9kWp. Co dalej? Dom 150m lata 75 ocieplony . całość będzie stała w piwnicy.

----------


## Juras44

Witam
U mnie już trochę miesięcy śmiga powyzsza konstrukcja.
Zużycie na dzisiaj w g12w to w drogiej taryfie od stycznia 1450kwh po 0,68gr brutto. W taniej zużycie 6400kwh po 0,25gr brutto.
W kwietniu miałem pierwsze grzanie bufora grzałkami i od początku września mam cały czas załączone ogrzewanie.
Grzałki w buforze chodzą w taryfie g12w oraz cały czas chodzi grzałka 3kw w cwu. Dodać należy że owa grzałka w cwu jest wspomagana solarami. Ogólnie np w listopadzie na samo grzanie bufora plus wodą cwu zużycie ponad 1400kwh.
Mam licznik w kotłowni który aktualnie pokazuje 4740kwh.
Myślę że rok 2019 zamknę w granicach w I taryfie 1500-1600kwh a w II taryfie 7500-8000kwh.
W 2020r będzie więcej gdyż już styczeń będzie wchodził w grzanie w g12w.
Ale niech nawet pójdzie 10-11tyskwh w taniej taryfie to będę zadowolony.
W domu temp ustawiona na 22st czasami skręcam na 21,6 jak jesteśmy w pracy.
W 2020r będę zakładał pv 10kw z grantem także inwestycja przy moim życiu jeszcze szybciej powinna się zwrócić.
Tak po krotce wygląda u mnie grzanie prądem domu i wody cwu.

----------


## gawel

> Witam
> U mnie już trochę miesięcy śmiga powyzsza konstrukcja.
> Zużycie na dzisiaj w g12w to w drogiej taryfie od stycznia 1450kwh po 0,68gr brutto. W taniej zużycie 6400kwh po 0,25gr brutto.
> W kwietniu miałem pierwsze grzanie bufora grzałkami i od początku września mam cały czas załączone ogrzewanie.
> Grzałki w buforze chodzą w taryfie g12w oraz cały czas chodzi grzałka 3kw w cwu. Dodać należy że owa grzałka w cwu jest wspomagana solarami. Ogólnie np w listopadzie na samo grzanie bufora plus wodą cwu zużycie ponad 1400kwh.
> Mam licznik w kotłowni który aktualnie pokazuje 4740kwh.
> Myślę że rok 2019 zamknę w granicach w I taryfie 1500-1600kwh a w II taryfie 7500-8000kwh.
> W 2020r będzie więcej gdyż już styczeń będzie wchodził w grzanie w g12w.
> Ale niech nawet pójdzie 10-11tyskwh w taniej taryfie to będę zadowolony.
> ...


Jezuuuu masz mniejszy dom ode mnie i zuzywasz 2 razy tele energii , powiedz ze w domu mieszka 30 osób i sie czesto kąpią bo inaczej to nie wierzę.

----------


## gawel

zaokrągliłem , ale wiem jaki jest powód takiego zużycia prądu w tym domu  :roll eyes:  może trzeba na zimę zamknąć okno to nie Chorwacja  :wink: 

lituję się

----------


## gawel

BTW mierzę aktualnie zużycie różnych sprzętów w domu pod kątem optymalizacji zużycia wkrótce i ciekawie wypada PC CUW. Nocne podgrzanie zużyło 0,7 kWh i silnik na początku pobierał ok 300Wat jak dobijał do wyższej temperatury to doszedł prawie do maxa 440 Wat

----------


## Juras44

Tyle wychodzi.
W domu 4 osoby.
Takie mam zużycie.

----------


## Juras44

Udało mi się jeszcze raz podpisać umowę w g12w z gwarancją ceny. Także kWh wychodzi niemal tyle samo co w zeszłym roju.
Jedynie wzrosła cena dystrybucji o jakieś bodajże 9zł.
Umowę podpisywałem jakieś 7dni przed ogłoszeniem przez URE cen przez Tauron.

----------

